# Welcher Schlammsauger ist empfehlenswert?



## Deuned (21. Juli 2017)

In meinem technikfreien(also filterlosen) Teich befinden sich zahlreiche Pflanzen,u.a. reichlich __ Hornkraut.Das verbleibt natürlich auch im Winter im Teich ebenso wie glänzendes __ Laichkraut und andere Unterwasserpflanzen.EinTeil davon stirbt natürlich ab und sinkt zu Boden.
Bei den Seerosen versuche ich regelmäßig alte Blätter und Blüten zu entfernen,um nicht meinen "Komposthaufen" am Teichgrund zu füttern.
Dennoch hat sich nach nun einigen Jahren doch etlicher Schlamm angesammelt,der auch nicht gerade gut riecht,wenn ich überwüchsiges Hornkraut raushole und die unteren Teile mit dem Schlamm benetzt sind.Vielleicht noch die Info,dass das Wasser kristallklar ist.

Genug der Vorrede:Meine stundenlange Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Teichschlammsauger hat nicht recht zum Erfolg geführt,denn die Herstellerinfos sind natürlich immer sehr positiv.
Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen hier aus unserem Forum hilfreiche Tipps zu erhalten!


----------



## rollikoi (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

also ich bin mit dem Oase Pondovac 4 sehr zufrieden
Bei deiner Teichgröße müsste auch ein einfaches Modell ohne Zwei Kammer System reichen, das spart um die 200€.
An sowas dachte ich: https://www.amazon.de/Pontec-50754-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RC6T73MW8DKSTDGG9YGA

LG Bernd


----------



## jolantha (22. Juli 2017)

Deuned, 
egal welchen du kaufst, such dir einen aus, der sich nicht abstellt, beim Abpumpen . 
Es nervt nämlich , --vollaufen --- ausgehen-- *warten*-- anspringen---weiter arbeiten . 
Es gibt welche, die weiterlaufen, währen d sie abpumpen


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2017)

wir haben auch den OASE Pondovac 4+ (hat 150 Watt mehr als der 3er)
und sind sehr zufrieden. Gerade diese Woche hat mein Mann ihn mal wieder
im Einsatz gehabt. Er hat zusätzlich zum Filter im Pondovac 4+ ein weiteres Filterbehältnis
aufgestellt, Marke Eigenbau, da wird nochmals gefiltert und ein von dort abgehender Schlauch
führt das gereinigte Teichwasser zurück in den Teich...


----------



## Deuned (22. Juli 2017)

So nach weiterem intensiven Lesen habe ich gerade den von rollikoi empfohlenen Sauger bestellt.
Danke für eure Hilfe und ich werde mal berichten,wie es klappt mit dem Teil!

Wochenendgrüße

Bernd

PS:Schaut man sich das Teil auf der Herstellerseite an und vergleicht zudem noch die technischen Daten,so ist nahezu 100%ig sicher dass der Sauger identisch mit diesem ist:
Oase Teich- & Poolsauger PondoVac Classic
nur rund 50 % teurer......


----------



## Petta (22. Juli 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> also ich bin mit dem Oase Pondovac 4 sehr zufrieden


 geht mir genauso !


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Juli 2017)

Habe auch den Oase Pondovac 4 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe damit eine 60 cm Schlammschicht aus dem Teich entfernt, mit etwas verdünnen geht das.
Der Sauger war 3 Tage, 15 Stunden Täglich im Einsatz.

Einfach Super.


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Juli 2017)

Deuned schrieb:


> So nach weiterem intensiven Lesen habe ich gerade den von rollikoi empfohlenen Sauger bestellt.
> Danke für eure Hilfe und ich werde mal berichten,wie es klappt mit dem Teil!


Hallo Deuned,
du hast dir anscheinend den Pontac Teichabsauger wohl bestellt und im Einsatz ? Wie sind deine Erfahrung ? Da ich zur Zeit auf TR-Filter umgestellt habe wollte ich die ganze Sache beschleunigen und den teich mal "entschlammen". Biste damit zufrieden ? Welchen genau hast du jetzt ?


----------



## Deuned (29. Juli 2017)

Ich habe,wie schon geschrieben den 
Pontec Teich- & Poolsauger PondoMatic

gekauft und schon mal im Einsatz gehabt.Ich bin sehr gut damit zufrieden und auch das Verhalten: 30 sec. Saugen dann 30  sec Schlamm ausspülen empfinde ich nicht als negativ.So kann man den Ablassschlauch immer an eine andere Stelle im Garten legen.Der Sog ist erstaunlich gut,auch die Fadenalgen am Folienrand wurden gut entsorgt.
Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben,dass mein Sauger nahezu identisch ist mit dem 
Oase Teich- & Poolsauger PondoVac Classic 
nach meinem Empfinden.Das wurde interessanterweise nun auch bestätigt.Ich hatte beim ersten Sauger einen Verarbeitungsfehler festgestellt und rief bei dem in der Anleitung stehen Hersteller an.Wer meldet sich zu meinem Erstauen: Die Firma OASE.
So habe ich 50 % gespart und bin zufrieden bei meinem nicht so großen Teich!


----------



## Muschel (13. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
Ich hänge mich mal hier an. Habe einen Teichsauger Gardena, 2Kammersystem, seit 2011.

Wollte heute Schlamm absaugen, aber er arbeitet nicht mehr richtig. Man sieht es gut am Partikelfluss...
- saugt an
- dann Pause
- dann kurzer AUSSTOSS in Richtung Wasser
- dann saugt er wieder
Auf Deutsch gesagt: überhaupt nicht mehr effizient.

Weiss jemand von Euch Rat??

Danke im voraus
Gruss
Muschel


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Muschel,

beim einschalten zieht der Sauger 2 ( ich sag mal Teller am Deckel wo sich der Motor befindet an.
Wenn zuviel Wasser in Kammer 1 ist dann fallen die ab und das Wasser läuft in Kammer 2.
Nun kann es passieren das diese Teller festkleben ( Schmutz/Schmierfilm ).
Im Betrieb hebe ich den Sauger hoch und Klopfe ihn vorsichtig auf den Boden, dann fallen die Teller ab und er läuft dann weiter.

Ich habe einen Oase Pondovac 4

LG
Sven


----------



## Muschel (13. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Sven,
Ich habe diese Seite gefunden https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OibK180YHZQ.
Sieht genau so aus  wie mein Gardena SR1600.
Ich werde morgen mal alle Ventilklappen checken. 
Gebe so oder so wieder Bescheid.
Gruss
Ruedi


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Okt. 2017)

AB Minute 2:35 sieht man die Teile in Gelb die ich meine, die können mal hängen bleiben.


Viel Glück


----------



## Muschel (14. Okt. 2017)

Danke. Habe dies noch gefunden, sieht man den Zyklus sehr gut.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5dFzUrpviM_


----------



## Muschel (14. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
Problem ist gelöst und er Sauger funktioniert wieder einwandfrei 

Die entscheidende Information war der Verweis auf Pondovac Produkte!! 
Auf der youtube Seite gibt es sehr viele Anleitungen und Infos dazu.
Ich habe die Membran beim Abfluss ausgetauscht; Anleitung war hier 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1531HECn0g_

und hat geholfen. Ich hatte ja vor einem Jahr Ersatzteile gekauft, die erhielt ich
von Husquarna, beschriftet mit OASE!! . Es scheint tatsächlich so,
als wenn die Gardena-Geräte jetzt als Pondovac auf dem Markt sind.
Jedenfalls bin ich happy.
Schönes Wochenende 
Gruss
Muschel


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Muschel das freut mich.
Danke das du die Videos gepostet hast.
So können in Zukunft auch andere User hier im Forum schnell Hilfe finden.
Und Pondovac Schlammsauger sind hier wohl einige vertreten.

Schönen Sonntag

LG
Sven


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2017)

Nun mal kleine Beschreibung von dem Muli 6000.
Mit dem Gerät liebäugelte ich ja schon länger. Und da tauchte ein nettes Angebot von privat auf...
Jedenfalls kam der Muli per Spedition an. Gebraucht- aber im absoluten Neuzustand!
Es ist dieses Gerät:
http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/pumpen/spr...0-wendbar-230-v-mit-mont.-steinabscheider?c=8
230V/ 0,75 kwh Impellerpumpe mit Gummiflügelrad,  Steinabscheider und Wendeschalter incl. Zubehör Schläuchen, Teleskopstange und Saugkopf.

Hab natürlich vor Inbetriebnahme ersteinmal Impeller ausgebaut, angeguckt und mit Vaseline eingeschmiert. Das macht Sinn bei neuen Impeller und erleichtert den Motoranlauf erheblich.

Der Saugkopf sieht aus wie aus dem Poolzubehör. Unten drunter Bürsten.

Ich habe in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal nette Fadenalgen. Überall.
Ursache dürfte mit vermutlich ein komplettes Wegsterben der __ Wasserschraube im letzten Winter 2016/17 gewesen sein. Diese zerfiel dann komplett in Wohlgefallen. Zudem kamen noch 9 Koi hinzu..Macht 12 Koi und entsprechend Futter...was hinten wieder als Dünger rauskommt. Bedingt durch ungünstige Positionierung der BA (vielleicht 1 zu wenig...), die Teichgröße und die schönen Stufen wird nicht alles gleich weggesaugt, was hinten rauskommt...
Letztendlich war der Teich komplett mit Algen an Wänden und Stufen zugewachsen.

Zum Entfernen der groben Algen und Absaugen des Bodens habe ich das Wasser ins Beet gepumpt. Für die Feinarbeiten habe ich das Experiment gewagt und einfach den Ablaufschlauch in den Skimmer geschoben.
So habe ich den Teich nicht leergepumpt und mein TF kommt mit Fadenalgen ganz gut klar. Weil der Schlauch 3m weit in das Skimmerrohr geschoben wurde, gab es trotzdem noch Skimmersog am Schlauch vorbei. Es lief also alles in Richtung TF.

Das vorletzte Bild ist das Zeugs, was durch den Steinabscheider zurückgehalten wurde.
Sand und Steinchen.
Den Steinabscheider entleert man über einen PVC- Schieber....

Und am Ende habe ich wieder einmal die Güllegrube des TF Abwassers geleert..
Tierchen konnte ich nur eine einzige Libellenlarve finden...

Teichwände schrubben ist ein langsames Geschäft. 6m³/h sind nicht die Welt....und es ist sehr ernüchternd zu beobachten wie wenig vor dem Schlauchende angesaugt wird. Da macht die Bodendüse Sinn.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Okt. 2017)

Im Teich war ja noch alles PillePalle.
Härtetest wurde der Pflanzenfilterteich.

Dort war die mittlere Rinne (ca. 30 x 30 cm) komplett mit Feinsediment voll. Ich habe da schoneinmal Proben genommen...Schwarzschlamm..anerob stinkend.
Ich habe mich dann mit dem Sauger durch die mittlere Rinne langsam gearbeitet.
Das Ding hat zwar nicht viel Förderleistung, aber es baut gut Sog auf.
Fadenalgenteppiche und Pflanzenteile werden eingesogen und nett durch die Pumpe durchgefördert.
Der Wendeschalter war hilfreich, wenn mal etwas den Schlauch verstopfte.

Der Schwarzschlamm war für die Pumpe kein Problem.
Diesen habe ich als Dünger auf ein "Beet" laufen lassen und untergegraben.....
Komplett tote stinkende Schwarzpampe.
Abwasserschlauch wurde natürlich professionell und 5m verlängert....

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Thema TF und Wartung sowie meinen Hinweisen, dass Abläufe aus den TF besser unten am Boden  eingebaut werden.
Was bei mir natürlich nicht so ist...
Es sind trotz feiner Siebe noch immer genug Feinanteile, die durchgehen und irgendwo sedimentieren können.....

So z.B. vor der Trommel wo die Rohre ankommen...feine Sandanteile etc, bleiben da gerne liegen.
Das habe ich auch gleich rausgesaugt.
Weil ich wieder einmal zu faul war den TF aus der Einschubkammer zu ziehen, habe ich den Bereich unter dem TF ("Klarwasser") ebenso abgesaugt.
Was ich da in dem transparenten Schlauch des Saugers sah....schwarzes Dreckwasser.....Feinsediment.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

im Herbst 2018 werde ich mir wohl auch einen Teichsauger zulegen. Hat einer bereits Erfahrungen mit dem 
*PondoVac 5*  ?

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2018)

Im Herbst sind die verhandelbaren Preise meist teurer als jetzt im Winter, Versuch lieber jetzt einen guten Preis rauszuholen


----------



## sesamtiffi (5. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

da hier ja fast nur über den PondoVac diskutiert wird, das Thread-Thema aber eigentlich weiter gefasst ist, möchte ich als absoluter Neuling diesen Thread noch einmal aufwärmen.
Ich bin neuerdings (durch Hauskauf) Besitzer eines Teichs geworden. Er dürfte zwischen 10 und 14 m² groß und an seiner tiefsten Stelle 40 cm tief sein. Also ein eher kleiner Teich.
Einen Teichschlammsager habe ich noch nicht, möchte mir aber einen anschaffen. Nun ist der PondoVac ja ein eher hochpreisiges Gerät. Wenn ich die bisherigen Meinungen so lese besteht der Haupt-Nachteil bei den günstigeren in den Ständigen Pausen für das Abpumpen. 
Bei einem so kleinen Teich wie meinem stelle ich mir das aber nicht sooo schlimm vor. Oder liege ich da falsch? Einige User schreiben ja auch, dass sie ganz gut zurecht kommen mit den Pausen.
Was haltet ihr von Geräten wie denen hier, vor dem Hintergrund meiner Anforderungen:

Pontec Teich- & Poolsauger PondoMatic

T.I.P. Teichschlammsauger HNB 1600 E, 38 Liter Tank
Die sind bei dem ein oder anderen Test im Netz nicht schlecht weggekommen (allerdings weiß ich da nie, wie frisiert die Tests sind).

Oder gibt es auch günstigere Zweikammersauger, die dann natürlich andere Nachteile im Vergleich zum PondoVac haben aber vielleicht trotzdem bei kleineren Teichen sinnvoll sein könnten?

Viele Grüße
Sesam


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2019)

Hallo und  herzlich willkommen. 
Kleine Gegenfrage willst du deinen Teich genießen und nur ab und an was daran rumwerkeln oder soll das ein 24/7 Job werden?
Die "billig" Dinger Pumpen je nach Größe des Tanks zwischen 10 und 30 sec. Wasser in den Behälter. Kurz bevor dieser voll ist und der Sauger abschaltet solltest du jedoch schon den Schlauch aus dem Wasser gezogen haben. Denn sonst läuft die brühe aus dem Schlauch wieder zurück in den Teich und wirbelt alles auf so das du im Wasser keine Sicht mehr hast. Dann musst du den Behälter öffnen und den manchmal vorhandenen Eimer mit Brühe entnehmen und zu deiner Entsorgungsstelle bringen. Oder du hast ganz billig daneben gelangt und darfst jetzt irgendwie das Unterteil vom Sauger komplett ohne Henkel durch die Gegend schleppen um den Inhalt zu entsorgen. Jetzt wieder schnell zurück alles zusammen frikeln hoffen das keine der billigen Plastikklammern abbrechen und der Saugerkopf dicht auf dem Eimer sitzt. Dann schauen ob sich der Schlamm wieder abgesetzt hat und von neuen anfangen. 
Oder aber Schlauch für den Schlamm ausrollen zum Entsorgungsplatz, Ansaugrüssel ins Wasser, einschalten und bequem arbeiten bis man fertig ist. 
Was dir lieber ist darfst du gern benutzen. 

PS ein Teich mit tiefe 40cm kocht im Sommer alles leben. Alles was das ausgehalten hat wird dann im Winter sauber gefrostet und bildet im Frühjahr neuen Schlamm. Oder ist der Teich evtl. sogar komplett zugeschlammt 
Und hatte vorher gut 1m tiefe?
Dann viel Spaß bei Schleppen.....



ist auch dabei, den so ein Teich soll auch etwas Spaß ins Leben bringen.


----------



## Buddelfink (6. Aug. 2019)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

Das mit den Teichsaugern ist so eine Sache. Ich habe einen Pondovac 3 sehr günstig bekommen. Grundsätzlich bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, aber der Erfolg hängt meiner Meinung nach von 2 wesentlichen Faktoren ab:

1. Saugtiefe - bei mir kommt der Pondovac 3 bei ca 1,70cm an seine Grenzen - Die Modelle 4 + 5 kann ich nicht beurteilen
2. Ansaugmaterial - wenn man "nur" Mulm im Teich hat funktionieren Teichsauger sehr gut, sobald sich aber noch Blätter oder dichte Algenkolonien am Boden befinden, ist jeder Teichsauger (unabhängig von der Leistung) durch den entsprechenden Ansaugrohrdurchmesser begrenzt.

Wenn also der Teichboden aus feinem Sediment / Mulm besteht funktioniert ein Teichsauger, ansonsten passiert das was René beschrieben hat und Du hast bald ein weiteres technisches Gerät zu Hause, was durch Rumstehen nicht besser wird 

Bei 40 cm Teichtiefe würde ich persönlich mit einem Kescher und 2 Mörtelkübeln arbeiten. Mit dem Kescher ganz langsam den Bodengrund aufnehmen und in den 1. Kübel befördern. Dann den 1. Kübel nach allem Wünschenswerten (z.B. Pflanzen, __ Muscheln, __ Schnecken, andere Kleinstlebewesen) sortieren und in den 2. Kübel zur späteren Teichrückgabe geben.

Wenn Du Dich für einen Sauger entscheidest, dann auf jeden Fall ein 2 Kammer System - sonst flippst Du nach spätestens 2 Mal Behälter entleeren aus .

PS. Eine Sauerei sind am Ende beide Optionen (Kescher oder Sauger) - das gehört zum Hobby halt dazu

VG


----------

